# Carte SD ne monte pas



## StoneGuad (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Imac 27 sous 10.7.2.

Aujourdhui , "comme ca" du jour au lendemain, lorsque je met une carte SD dans le lecteur intégré a mon Mac, elle ne monte pas sur le bureau.
J'ai essayé a peu pres tout : 
Redémarrer, 
Connecter un lecteur de carte externe en usb, 
Essayer 5 cartes SD différentes.
Une idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2011)

Question : si j'ai bien compris, les cartes ne montent pas non plus avec un lecteur de carte externe USB ? Dans ce cas, est-ce que tu parviens à les utiliser avec autre chose (pas sur ce Mac, autre ordi, APN, PDA &#8230 ?


----------



## StoneGuad (1 Décembre 2011)

Salut, Pascal, 
Oui Tootafé. Ces cartes sont fonctionnelles sur un pc, sur un lecteur passerelle multimédia.
Je viens de booter sur Snow léopard (je suis sous Lion) pour verifier la piste mettant en cause Lion.... C'st pareil ! Pas de carte SD sur mon bureau...
Je pige plus, là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2011)

Sans grande conviction, mais vu que ça ne mange pas de pain &#8230; Tu as essayé, de ré-initialiser le SMC de ton Mac ?


----------



## StoneGuad (1 Décembre 2011)

Le smc, dis tu...
"Réinitialiser le smc", expliques moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2011)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Le smc, dis tu...
> "Réinitialiser le smc", expliques moi...



Un p'tit lien valant mieux qu'un long discours (pour l'iMac, faut descendre un peu vers le bas de la page, après les portables)


----------



## StoneGuad (19 Décembre 2011)

bonjour Pascal, 
 J'ai mis longtemps a répondre parce que le problème me désarçonne un peu, quand même.

J'ai suivi la procédure "réinitialisation de la smc " de mon iMac qui consiste simplement a éteindre, débrancher le câble 220, attendre 15 secondes, rebrancher et redémarrer.

Et alors là, la carte SD apparait et est lisible et exploitable .
Victoire, me direz vous. Que nenni, à nouveau.

Si j'enleve la carte, et la remet, elle ne réapparait pas sur le bureau. Ni elle ni aucune autre SD.

Je réinitialise smc à nouveau, et elle réapparait.
Bref, si je l'enleve et remet une carte SD, elle n'apparait pas sur le bureau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2011)

Alors si ton iMac est sous garantie :  -> S.A.V. Sinon &#8230; Ben pareil, mais "payant", ou lecteur SD externe..


----------

